# Ariens Model 910995 won't start



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I picked up this machine last week. It started and ran fine,drove it up my ramps into my truck. It sat for two days before I had time to check things out. Here's when the fun starts. I tried to get it started for about ten minutes-it tried,but wouldn't stay running. It would POP and sorta backfire,but not run. After spraying carb cleaner and starter fluid,checking obvious possibilities,I realized that the owner had SHUT the fuel off. I Never saw him go near the tank area,it never occurred to me that the fuel was off! I know-What a Dummy! After turning the fuel on and making sure fuel was in the carburator,I proceeded to try to start it. Hours later-No Luck! I'm stumped,frustrated and kicking myself for never thinking the fuel was off,all along. Anyone have any ideas,I'd love to hear them.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Plugger
Disconnect the fuel line at the carb to make sure you have flow. Keep the cap off to start to get good air pressure on the fuel supply. Good flow? Remove the plug and see if it's wet and getting fuel to it. If so, turn it over with plug out to clear the combstion chamber, spray in a shot of carb cleaner and try starting again. Make sure your plug looks clean..better yet, new plug. If she still won't start, it may be time to clean the carb. Good luck. MH


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Motorhead64 for your quick response. I'll try that this morning. I did clean the carburator throughly. ( I hope), and checked the passages in the main jet. Set it at 1 1/2 turns out,made sure the other was out one turn. Is it possible that I screwed up the points with all the efforts to try starting it? I know to always start with the easiest thing first,although I never checked if the tank was off.-- I Figured it was getting fuel,when I dropped the bowl,but I'll do what you suggested. I've gotten dozens of old Tecumsehs running after rebuilding the carbs.,but this is freaking me out.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh- and yes the plug was wet and black,even though I had put a new one in. I'll clean it,or just put another new one in.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wet and black means too rich on a running eng....should be nice tan/brownish tone. But yours isn't running and might clear up when it does. If you have a points ign system they could be crudded up which will result in a hard starter. I always pull the flywheel and clean/reset points on a new purchase. Also, you'll want to check your valve lash, also a cause for hard starts, and other issues after running. MH


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks again Motorhead64- I took it apart,cleaned it AGAIN and changed the needle (looked fine) and seat(this was in upside down). That couldn't have been that big of a contributing factor,seeing it ran fine when I first saw it.i don't know. It's running ALMOST perfect,but it's poppin ( too much air?) a bit. I'll try to fine tune again in the morning. The Auger handle will not disengage. No matter how hard I try to turn it (to the right),it won't budge. Which means the Auger is turning as I move the machine. I don't know how to get it to move,or if I'm leaving something- that should be done-out?? Should I have started a new thread on this second problem? I don't want to do anything out of line,with the Forum.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No need for a new thread but you might be due for a lot of penetrating oil. Not WD40, PB Blaster :wink:

There is a chance the dog or clutch or ... is rusted to the shaft and that's the reason you can't disengage the auger. Or that the arms pivot is rusted solid too.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I think you just have a few things to work through - not to be unexpected on older machines anyway. Head over to youtube and watch some of Donnyboy's video's. I think you will gain a wealth of info that way....


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Remove the belt cover, spray penetrating oil on the dog and gently tap on it with a hammer. Is it popping at full throttle or at low idle? If only at low idle fiddle with the low jet setting and see if it improves. Very possible with the age of your machine that the valve clearances are off and there is a lot of carbon deposit buildup. MH


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks to the three of you! I'll try your suggestions. Yes, I'm familiar with Donnyboy-big fan ,in fact. He makes everything look so easy,and really knows his stuff. I'll lube that up and see what gives. I'm A big fan of Fluid Film and PB Blaster. I didn't want to force it,and wind up breaking something. It is rusty in there. The machine wasn't left outside,he kept it in the garage. But- It's a 1973, afterall. I'll try all your suggestions,and get back. I wish I had known about your site a long time ago. Thanks again.


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

After ALOT of lube,and the help of a pry bar, it's moving well. I'm Thinking this was just kept engaged-period. He worked it, drove it into the garage,and shut it down. Well, I greased everything that looked wise,then put a light amount of white lithium grease on. It never ceases to amaze me,how rugged these machines are. No one(including Ariens) will ever make a machine with these qualities. Sad-it's that way with everything .That is why I love old sh**. Next, I need to replace the friction disk. I haven't found a vidio regarding that nightmare. I've seen Donyboy's on the later models(easy slide off to the right),but nothing on these models. Looks like a a lot of fun. I'm surprised there isn't a way of applying something on the beat up spots,that hardens-Like Magic.....


----------



## Plugger49 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll take that as a negative.


----------

